# Oak and Leather



## TXMoon (May 15, 2020)

Ok, I tried something new on this Oak bowl. The I've been wanting to try lace up a bowl and this crack in the rim was a perfect chance to give it a try. Lessons Learned: I didn't drill the holes quite right, I drilled from under the rim instead of from the top (the presentation side). I still like this bowl and am quite happy with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2020)

That's very cool. I had a bowl that cracked when it was drying that I wanted to do that too, but a friend of mines wife took it before I got the chance to, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 15, 2020)

I like it! Cool look, I've seen a similar thing but they used copper wire to stitch it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TXMoon (May 15, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I like it! Cool look, I've seen a similar thing but they used copper wire to stitch it...


I thought about copper wire and I am sure one day I'll try that. But I need to find a wire thick enough to look good yet malleable enough to "tie" it around the wood.


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I thought about copper wire and I am sure one day I'll try that. But I need to find a wire thick enough to look good yet malleable enough to "tie" it around the wood.



Try some Romex, strip the insulation. I'm thinking it would be malleable enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2020)

This one looks good by the way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 15, 2020)

Great piece and an incredible piece of oak!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (May 15, 2020)

hoorah on great job with the bowl and stitching. Beautiful wood...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 15, 2020)

That’s fantastic,I really like the idea of using leather to tie the crack. Great job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 15, 2020)

Neat idea! I like it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (May 15, 2020)

Love the figure in that bowl and the leather tops it off nicely!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 15, 2020)

I think it is awesome but was disappointed when I opened this thread. I guess I read too much into the title!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Maverick (May 15, 2020)

Great looking bowl. Another creative idea to store in the back regions of the brain....but in case I can’t fight my way through the cobwebs, I am bookmarking for future use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (May 15, 2020)

Great idea! Really like that look, color of leather accents the figure in the bowl nicely!

To add to Tony's idea, my first thought was 14 gauge might be just about the right size. If you don't have any Romex lying around, many places sell small spools of "hookup" wire in various gauges.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ken Martin (May 17, 2020)

Did you wet the leather before you laced it to take advantage of the shrink?

btw, it looks great as is!


----------



## TXMoon (May 18, 2020)

Ken Martin said:


> Did you wet the leather before you laced it to take advantage of the shrink? btw, it looks great as is!



Thank you. I "wet" it with walnut oil is all.


----------



## Barb (May 26, 2020)

There are some seriously skilled people on this forum! Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I thought about copper wire and I am sure one day I'll try that. But I need to find a wire thick enough to look good yet malleable enough to "tie" it around the wood.



Kevin, what if you use thin wire, but braided it, then use it as the thread? 
Like this...
What did you do in your shop today?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2020)

And that came out very nice. Well done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (May 28, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Kevin, what if you use thin wire, but braided it, then use it as the thread?
> Like this...
> What did you do in your shop today?


That's cool. Definitely something to keep in the back of my mind .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 28, 2020)

Innovative! Lots of ideas generated through this discussion! Beautiful chunk of Oak! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2020)

Nicely done! Love the figure in that bowl and the leather is a great accent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

